# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ١٧ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرزعناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 17 أكتوبر 2019م
.
.
-  المفوضية توقف إجراءات جمعية المريخ العمومية
-  أمر قبض في مواجهة الكندو وأحمد مختار. ....وأبو عنجه : مشاركة السداسي مع المنتخب مفيدة للاعبين
-  الهلال يواجه الإخلاص وديا. ...الرابطة يستضيف الأمل وديربي الفاشر ينتهي بالتعادل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرزعناوين صحيفة الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 17 أكتوبر 2019م

.
-  عصاام الحاج يقود شداد وزمرته إلى محكمة الفساد
-  سكرتير المريخ الأسبق : سقفنا في التقاضي لجنة ( القيم ) بالفيفا وإجراءات عمومية الأحمر غير قانونية
-  المفوضية توقف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية. ....مصدر مطلع : المجلس حدد الموعد قبل استيفاء الشروط
-  سوداكال يتسلم 8 ألف دولار من صفقة بكري المدينة
-  التكت يبدأ تدريبات تأهيل لثلاثة أسابيع
-  إستعدادا لمواجهة تنزانيا بالجمعة في إياب المحليين : صقور الجديان أدت المران الرئيسي بالهلال وتختتم بالمريخ عصر الخميس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزائري المريخ يرفض التجارب الودية قبل مواجهة حي الوادي
.
.
أستبعد الجزائري آيت عبد الملك مدرب المريخ آداء تجربة ودية قبل مواجهة حي الوادي مبينا أنه يخشي الإصابات.بعد ان فقد أكثر من لاعب مؤثر في الفترة الماضية.
وذكر الجزائري أن مشاركة الدوليين رفقة صقور الجديان لم تزعجه لجهة أنهم يتلقون تدريبات قوية أيضا.
ورأى عبد الملك أن عودة ضياء الدين محجوب والتكت ستكون بالتدريج بعد غيابهما لفترات طويلة.
واعتبر الجزائري أن إلإرهاق الذي شكا منه نجوم الفريق أمر طبيعي بسبب التدريبات القوية في الفترة الماضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آيت عبدىالملك : تمارين الفريق الصباحية والمسائية تسير بصورة جيدة
.
.
قال الجزائري آيت عبدىالملك إن تمارين الفريق الصباحية والمسائية تسير بصورة جيدة منذ انطلاقها يوم السبت الماضي موضحا انخراط اللاعبين في تدريبات صالة لتقوية العضلات كاشفا عن تواصل التمارين الصباحية والمسائية وأشار إلى أن التحضيرات السابقة لم تكن مكتملة.
وحول غياب عناصر المنتخب أوضح انه لا يضر بالإعداد مشيرا إلى أن التدريبات مستمرة بالعناصر الموجودة وأضاف الجزائري أن عودة اللاعبين المصابين التكت وضياء الدين تتم بصورة تدريجية، وكشف أن شعور اللاعبين بالإرهاق طبيعي لما يبذلونه من مجهودات موضحا أنه طلب من الإدارة توفير بعض المعينات خاصة وأن التدريبات قوية والفريق مقبل على مباريات قوية وأوضح الجزائري أن متوسط الميدان عماد الصيني يتم حاليا تكثيف العلاج له حتى يكون حاضرا، مؤكدا أن الطبيب هو من يحدد عودة اللاعب. وابان أن تدريبات صالة الجيم تساعد في التقليل من إصابات اللاعبين، وحول إمكانية إجراء مباراة ودية أكد الجزائري انه غير وارد لتجنب الإصابات وارهاق اللاعبين وألمح إلى أن الجهاز الفني سيقوم بتخفيف التدريبات لكي يكون اللاعبين حاضرين بدنيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمر قبض في مواجهة اثنين من قيادات المريخ
.
.
أصدرت نيابة الخرطوم أمر قبض في مواجهة اثنين من قيادات مجلس المريخ محمد موسى الكندو وأحمد مختار على خلفية مديونية خاصة بسفر الفريق إلى الجزائر.

وبحسب مصادر فإنّ محمد موسى الكندو، وأحمد مختار كان قد أكّدا التزامها بسداد المبلغ وفق التاريخ المحدّد.

وقال محامي وكالة”تاكس” للسفر والسياحة محمد يوسف حمزة آدم  إنّهم أصدروا أمر قبض في مواجهة محمد موسى الكندو، وأحمد مختار في السادس من سبتمبر الماضي.

وأكّد أنّهم بصدد تقديم طلبٍ إلى النيابة العامة بوصف أحمد مختار، ومحمد موسى الكندو متهمين هاربين.

وواجه المريخ أزمة مالية طاحنة مؤخرًا، أدّت إلى مطالباتٍ جماهيرية برحيل المجلس الحالي الذي يقوده آدم عبد الله سوداكال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يستجيب لقرار اللجنة القانونية
المفوضية الولائية تشرف علي عمومية النظام الاساسي للمريخ
.
.
قررت اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في إجتماعها اليوم برئاسة البروف محمد ومشاركة نائبه محمد سليمان حلفا المحامي وحضور عضوها المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري أحقية المفوضية الولائية لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة ولاية الخرطوم بالإشراف علي الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ لإجازة النظام الأساسي التي كان مقررا لها يوم التاسع عشر من إكتوبر الجاري لإجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد لنادي المريخ.
ودعت اللجنة القانونية بالإتحاد العام لتطبيق نصوص ومواد النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لسنة 2008م الذي ينص علي أحقية المفوضية الولائية علي الإشراف علي الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي
وجاء في حيثيات قرار اللجنة القانونية اننه إستنادا علي المادة (17) والمادة (34) والمادة (38) من النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ والمادة (18) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وقالت اللجنة بانه لا ينعقد لها حق الإشراف إلا في حالة رفض المفوضية الاشراف علي الجمعية وفي هذه الحالة فقط سيشرف الإتحاد العام علي الجمعية بتكوين لجنة للإشراف ولكن يبقي الإختصاص والحق الاصيل للمفوضية.
وكان احد اعضاء اللجنة القانونية قد ذهب لرئيس الإتحاد كمال شداد في مكتبه لإلغاء قرار اللجنة القانونية ومنح سلطة الإشراف علي عمومية النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ للإتحاد العام إلا ان محاولات شداد باءت بالفشل لصحة قرار اللجنة القانونية وحيثياتها القانونية التي إستندت عليها ومواقف أعضاء اللجنة بالتمسك بقراراتهم التي أصدروها ورفضهم لتدخل شداد في عمل اللجنة وقناعات اعضائها لينصاع شداد لقرار اللجنة القانونية وسيصدر مكتوب رسمي لنادي المريخ بذلك علي ان تقوم المفوضية بمباشرة الإجراءات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو يتعهد لإبراهومة بتسليمه مديونيته على المريخ
.
.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة أن الكابتن إبراهومة لم يتسلم حتى الآن مديونيته على نادي المريخ والتي تقارب المليار جنيه عبارة عن مرتبات الأشهر الأربعة التي أمضاها مديرا فنيا لفريق الكرة بجانب مبلغ 500ألف جنيه دفعها كنثريات لبعثة الفريق للجزائر.

وتعهد محمد موسى الكندو عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بتسليم الديسكو مديونته الأحد المقبل.

يذكر أن إبراهومة أمضى عدة أشهر بالمريخ تقلد خلالها مسؤولية الإشراف على الفريق مديرا فنيا قبل أن تتم إقالته على نحو مفاجئ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظهور مفاجئ لأبو عنجة في تدريب المنتخب
.
.
على نحو مفاجئ، تواجد المدرب العام للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة في التدريب، وحرص على تدوين ملاحظات مستويات لاعبي فريقه بشكلٍ كبير.

ورصدت المصادر اجتماعًا بين أبو عنجة ورمضان عجب بعد نهاية التدريب دون غيره من اللاعبين.

وتضم قائمة لاعبي المريخ في توليفة منتخب صقور الجديان كلاً من رمضان عجب، أمير كمال، أحمد آدم، التش، محمد الرشيد، على أبو عشرين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستعداداً لمواجهة تنزانيا بالجمعة في إياب المحليين
صقور الجديان أدت المران الرئيسي بالهلال وتختم بالمريخ عصر الخميس

أدى المنتخب الوطني الأول مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة التنزاني عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر الأربعاء 16 أكتوبر 2019م على ملعب استاد الهلال تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش، وطاقمه المعاون، وذلك وسط حضور جماهيري انيق وإعلامي كبير، وركز الجهاز الفني على التجويد في البناء التكتيكي الخاص بمواجهة الجمعة التي تفصله عن التواجد في نهائيات أمم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين (شان)، بالكاميرون 2021م، وأوقف الكرواتي المران عدة مرات لتصحيح الأخطاء، كما أخضع الكابتن عيسى الهاشماب الحراس إلى تدريبات متنوعة في الرشاقة وردة الفعل، ونفّذ خالد بخيت عدد من التمارين الخاصة بالدقة في الاستلام والتمرير وبناء الهجمة من العمق مع معالجات العكسيات، بالاضافة إلى عدد من التدريبات التخصصية.. في الشقين الهجومي والدفاعي..
المنتخب سيتختم تحضيراته لمواجهة التنزاني عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف من عصر الخميس 17 أكتوبر 2019م، في استاد المريخ – مسرح المباراة – التي ستنطلق عند الساعة السابعة من مساء الجمعة 18 أكتوبر، والتي سبقها ترويج إعلامي كبير، وتداول واسع في السوشيال ميديا، ويتوقع أن تحظى بحضور جماهيري جيد، وفي المران الختامي سيطئمن الجهاز الفني على اللمسات الأخيرة في التكتيك الخاص الذي يود الاعتماد عليه في خوض المباراة التي يدخلها بفرصتي الفوز والتعادل؛ إثر تقدمه ذهاباً بهدف ياسر مزمل يوم 22 سبتمبر الماضي في الملعب الوطني بدار السلام ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة السودان اجتمعت برئاسة باني وفئات رمزية للمباراة
.
.
عقدت اللجنة المحلية المنظمة لمباراة السودان وتنزانيا في إياب المرحلة الثانية والأخيرة من تصفيات أمم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين (شان) اجتماعها في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بالخرطوم2،  برئاسة المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم – رئيس لجنة المسابقات – وأطمئنت اللجنة على كافة الترتيبات الخاصة بالاجراءات التنظيمية، وتم التأكيد على تكثيف التواجد الأمني لتلافي أي تفلتات تسببت في غرامة الفيفا السابقة، بالاضافة إلى التعاون الكبير مع كل الفئات التشجيعية الراغبة في الدخول، لمؤازرة صقور الجديان، وتم تحديد فئات رمزية للمباراة تبدأ من (10) جنيه في المدرجات الشعبية ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المنتخب ظهر اليوم الخميس في الاتحاد
.
.
ينعقد الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المنتخب الوطني الأول ونظيره التنزاني عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر الخميس 17 أكتوبر 2019م في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد في الخرطوم2، وذلك بحضور مراقب المباراة الاريتري كيدانا ميليس، وطاقم التحكيم البورندي بقيادة حكم الوسط تيري نيكورونزيزا، وتمثيل الفريقين ، بجانب الاتحاد العام، والجهات ذات الصلة .. وذلك من أجل الاطمئنان على الضوابط التنظيمية في الشق الفني الخاص بالمواجهة المقامة مساء الجمعة 18 أكتوبر في استاد المريخ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعشرين: أكملنا الجاهزية لمواجهة العبور للكاميرون على حساب التنزاني
.
.
أبدى علي أبوعشرين حامي عرين منتخبنا الوطني والمريخ تفاؤله في قدرتهم على إكمال مهمتهم بنجاح عندما يستضيف منتخبنا نظيره التنزاني يوم بعد غدٍ الجمعة في إياب المرحلة الأخيرة لتصفيات الشان مبيناً أنهم أكملوا الجاهزية البدنية والفنية لتلك المواجهة المهمة التي ستنقلهم إلى نهائيات الشان بالكاميرون لافتاً إلى أنهم تناسوا تماماً نتيجة مباراة الذهاب التي كسبها صقور الجديان بهدف وسيلعبون مباراة الجمعة من أجل الفوز فقط حتى يحققوا أحلامهم بالصعود لنهائيات الشان للمرة الثالثة في تاريخ السودان واتجه أبوعشرين بالحديث عن البرمجة الضاغطة التي تنتظر فريقه المريخ في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز خارج ملعبه بمواجهة حي الوادي بنيالا قبل التوجه للفاشر لمواجهة الهلال والمريخ على التوالي قال أبوعشرين: نحن كلاعبين نسعى جميعاً من أجل تكرار سيناريو الموسم الماضي بإحراز لقب الدوري الممتاز دون خسارة والفرصة جاءت لنا على طبق من ذهب ولذلك لن نفرط فيها ولذلك سنقاتل بضراوة في مباريات الفاشر ونيالا حتى نكمل المهمة بنجاح والعودة بالنقاط التسع من تلك المباريات ومن ثم مواصلة المشوار بنجاح نحو التتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز، وتحدث أبوعشرين عن التعادل الذي حدث أمام حي العرب مبيناً أن هناك عدة أسباب للتعادل من أهمها سوء أرضية الملعب ولكننا لن نتوقف كثيراً عند ذلك بل همنا الأكبر المحافظة على فارق النقاط بيننا وأقرب منافسينا حتى نهاية المسابقة، ولكن حالياً أمامنا مباريات نيالا والفاشر الثلاث وسندخل كل مباراة على حدا حتى نستطيع إنجاز مهمة الفاشر ونيالا بنجاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوضية توقف إجراءات جمعية المريخ العمومية
.
.
أوقفت مفوضية الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ بقرار أصدرته اليوم، إلى حين البت في طعونٍ تقدم بها أعضاء في النادي ضد قرار عقد الجمعية يوم 19 الجاري، وعلمت (اليوم التالي) أن المفوض الولائي خاطب المجلس رسمياً بالقرار صباح اليوم، وذكر مصدر مطلع أن مجلس المريخ تجاوز نظامه الأساسي وحدد موعد الجمعية قبل استيفاء مطلوباتها الواردة في النظام الأساسي الساري، وطلب من المفوضية حضور الجمعية بصفة مراقب، وأن تلك الصفة غير مدرجة لا في قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة الولائي ولا في النظام الأساسي للنادي، كما لم يبادر بإرفاق جدول أعمال الجمعية ومستنداتها إلى المفوضية، وأفاد المصدر أن المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بادر بإرسال خطاب رسمي بخصوص الجمعية العمومية إلى المفوض الولائي (بالواتساب)، قبل تسليمه إلى المفوضية بطريقة رسمية، مما يدل على عدم إلمامه بالقواعد التي تحكم التعامل بين الجهات الرسمية في الدولة، وأشار المصدر إلى أن النظام الأساسي الحالي للمريخ يظل سارياً وملزماً للمجلس إلى حين تعديله أو إلغائه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل في مفاوضات مع شيبوب
.
.
كشفت مصادر صحفية أن نادي المريخ السوداني دخل في مفاوضات مع لاعب الهلال السابق والنادي الاسبق وسيمبا التنزاني الحالي شرف الدين شيبوب للتعاقد معه خلال فترة الانتقالات المقبلة وكشف قيادي مريخي ان مجلس المريخ يرغب في اعادة اللاعب الذي ترعرع في كشوفات النادي لحاجة الفريق له وتفيد المصادر أن وكيل اللاعب والمريخ سيجلسان لاكمال التفاوض رسميا خلال ساعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن
رسالة....... إلى الثوار...
.
.
* رسالة اليوم نخص بها شباب الثورة...
* وبمعنى أدق؛ الثوار..
* غداً بإذن الله يواجه منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم؛ نظيره التنزاني بملعب إستاد المريخ في الجولة الأخيرة للتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية (الشان)..
* وكما هو معلوم، فإن بطولة الشان هي البطولة التي استحدثها الاتحاد الأفريقي (الكاف)، لتشارك فيها الأمم الإفريقية بالنجوم غير المحترفين في الدوريات الخارجية..
* على سبيل المثال شيبوب لا يستطيع المشاركة مع المنتخب السوداني في هذه البطولة، لأنه محترف في الدوري التنزاني..
* نعود ونواصل رسالتنا إلى الثوار.. آملين في أن يسجلوا حضوراً زاهياً نضيراً في مباراة الغد..
* وأن يشكّلوا (صبّة) أمتن وأقوى من صبة القيادة في أستاد المريخ، حتى نشعر كرياضيين أن رياح التغيير الحقيقي لم تتخطانا.. خاصة وأننا الشريحة الأكبر والأهم في المجتمع.. وغالبية الثوار من بيننا..
* فوز منتخبنا غداً، يصعد به إلى النهائيات مباشرة..
* وهنالك جولات أخرى في تصفيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية الكبرى (الكان)، سنبدأ مشوارنا فيها الشهر القادم أمام ساوتميه بأم درمان..
* تضم مجموعتنا في (الكان) منتخبات غانا وجنوب أفريقيا وساوتميه..
* وهي بالتأكيد مجموعة صعبة في وجود غانا وجنوب أفريقيا.. ولكن أبناءنا قادرون بإذن الله علي العبور وخطف احدي بطاقتي التأهل، إذا وجدوا المساندة المطلوبة منا..
* منتخب ساوتميه، يمكن أن نتغلب عليه رايح جاي.. ثم نكسب غانا وجنوب أفريقيا في أرضنا لنضمن بذلك إثنتي عشرة نقطة، كافية جداً لأن تمنحنا بطاقة التأهل إلى النهائيات في الكاميرون عام ظ¢ظ،م القادم..
* واحسب أننا إذا نجحنا في الفوز غداً والصعود إلى نهائيات (الشان)، فإن الوصول إلى الكاميرون لن يكون صعباً. بعد أن قرر الاتحاد الاستعانة بعدد من النجوم السودانيين الذين يلعبون في أوربا والخليج..
* إذاً ضربة البداية لتحقيق هذه الأحلام معقودة على وقفة جماهيرنا بقيادة الثوار غداً خلف الصقور..
* شخصيا متفاءل بذلك، ومطمئن إلى أنهم - أي الثوار - ستكون لهم الكلمة العليا في هذه المباراة التاريخية..
* ومن جانبها، بدأت رابطة مشجعي المنتخبات الوطنية بقيادة ليمونة حراكاً مهولاً لتعبئة أكبر عدد من المشجعين بمختلف ألوانهم لهذه المباراة..
* ختاماً.... القومة ليك يا وطن... وحا نبنيك.. ونعيدك سيرتك الأولى..
-----------------
آخر السطور
-----------------
* المفوضية أبطلت الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ المقرر لها بعد غد السبت.. بل أفتت بعدم قانونية مجلس الإدارة نفسه.. والاتحاد العام أكد على إدارة المفوضية للجمعية.. وفي تصريحات صحفية قال الأخ علي أسد إن مجلسهم هو المسؤول عن الجمعية.. وإن اللجنة التي شكلها مؤخراً، هي المسؤولة عن استلام الطعون في كشف العضوية والبت فيها..... والنار ولعت...
* أما السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه.. إلى اي جانب سينحاز الاتحاد العام إذا أصر مجلس المريخ على قيام الجمعية يوم السبت، وعلى الإشراف عليها... ورفض قرار المفوضية؟؟
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
أسبوع البطولة
.
.
* الأسبوع القادم في رأيي؛ أسبوع البطولة الممتازة بالنسبة للزعيم..
* ثلاث مباريات من أصعب وأهم المباريات خارج أرضه..
* يوم ظ¢ظ¢ القادم يلاقي حي الوادي في نيالا..
* يوم ظ¢ظ¦ يلاقي هلال الفاشر في الفاشر..
* يوم ظ£ظ  يلاقي مريخ الفاشر في الفاشر أيضاً..
* لو عاد من هذه المباريات بالنقاط التسع؛ سنبارك له الدوري الممتاز مقدماً، رغم أنه لا يزال في بداياته..
* لو رجع فرسان المريخ بالذاكرة إلى الوراء عشر سنوات، فقد فقدوا عدداً من البطولات بسبب نزيف النقاط في الأسابيع الأولى..
* من حسن حظهم أن الفترة بين مباراتهم الدورية الأخيرة أمام حي العرب ، ومباراتهم القادمة أمام حي الوادي تزيد عن العشرة أيام… وهي بالتأكيد كافية لأن يلتقطوا أنفاسهم.. وتكتمل عافية المصابين..
* وما يبعث التفاؤل، أن المجلس سدد مستحقاتهم.. فأقبلوا على التمارين الأخيرة بشهية مفتوحة ونفسيات عالية.. فقط تخلف النجوم المختارين في المنتخب الوطني الأول ، الذي يتأهب هو الآخر لملاقاة نظيره التنزاني، عشية بعد غد الجمعة، في مباراة يكفيه الفوز بنتيجتها أو التعادل، ليصعد إلى نهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية (الشان) عن جدارة واستحقاق..
* نعود ونجدد القول؛ كل الظروف مواتية للزعيم ليعود من نيالا والفاشر بالنقاط كاملة، ويؤكد على الأقل؛ رغبته الجادة في تعويض جماهيره الفشل الأفريقي والعربي، بالبطولة المحلية…
ظ¢
* قطع مستشفي إسباير القطري قول كل (شكّاك ظنّان)؛ وأكد على تمديد فترة علاج مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن حتى أواخر شهر نوفمبر القادم بدلا من نهاية أكتوبر الحالي..
* للأسف بعضنا يبشع باللاعب في القروبات تبشيعاً مؤلماً، ويشيع أنه متمرد..
* محمد عبد الرحمن أكد للإخوة في رابطة قطر أنه لا يمكن أن يتمرد على المريخ بعد الحب الكبير الذي وجده من الصفوة الأخيار في السودان.. وبعد ما لمسه من أعضاء الرابطة في الدوحة ، والمجهودات الجبارة التي بذلوها معه، وتكفلهم التام بعلاجه ومنصرفات إقامته..
ظ£
* لو يذكر القراء فإنني راهنت من قبل على عدم عودة اللاعب الغاني نيلسون لازغيلا من بلاده في الموعد الذي قطعه لمجلس الإدارة، وهو (الجمعة الماضية).. وها هو يتأخر بالفعل ويغيب عن الفريق في مرحلة يستعد فيها لأهم مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز الأسبوع القادم..
* أصلا لا ندري لماذا وافق المجلس على سفر اللاعب إلى بلاده في هذا التوقيت المفصلي..
* رحلة المغرب كانت يومين فقط.. وبالتالي فإن إبعاده عنها لا يعني السماح له بالسفر..
* كان من المفترض أن يتخلف مساعد المدرب مع النجوم المبعدين، لإجراء تدريبات خاصة لهم، حتى يحافظوا على لياقتهم البدنية قبل عودة الفريق.. لكن نقول لي منو ؟؟
ظ¤
* ما يتردد عن نية الشيخ إبراهيم السنوسي الترشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ في الانتخابات المقبلة.. لا يعدو كونه شائعة من الشائعات التي درج البعض على شغلنا بها.. وإلهائنا عن المواضيع الأهم..
* ما علاقة الشيخ السنوسي بالإدارة الرياضية حتى نصدّق أنه ينوي الترشح لرئاسة أكبر ناد في السودان..
* وحتى لو عنده علاقة، فهل عامل السن سيسمح له بتحمل مسؤولية ضخمة كهذي..
* نسأل الله له طول العمر ليواصل عطاءه الفكري عبر مجلس الشورى..
* بمناسبة مجلس الشورى؛ نتمنى ان يراجع مجلس المريخ قراره الكارثي، ويعيد مجلس الشورى بهيئته السابقة، مع إضافة بعض العناصر الجديدة..
* الما عندو كبير يشتريهو يا مجلس المريخ..
* حل مجلس الشورى في رأيي السبب الرئيس لكثرة الخلافات، واستفحال الصراعات، والمشاكل..
* ختاماً أؤكد: إذا وافق المجلس على عودته ، فسيكون المستفيد الأول من عودته..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل مثير في ديربي الفاشر بالممتاز
.
.
حسم التعادل بهدفينِ لكلٍ نتيجة مبارة كلاسيكو مدينة الفاشر بين الهلال والمريخ في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأربعاء” ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وسجّل لمريخ الفاشر كلاً من مجدي عبد اللطيف، ومنتصر عثمان، فيما أحرز لهلال الفاشر إلهامي ومحمد علي.

ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”السلاطين” رصيده إلى تسعِ نقاط، أمّا الفريق الملّقب بـ”الخيّالة” فحاز على النقطة الـثالثة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة كوستي تستضيف الأمل عطبرة عصر اليوم في الممتاز
.
يستضيف فريق الرابطة كوستي عند الساعة الثااثة والربع من عصر اليوم الأمل عطبرة علي ملعب إستاد كوستي في الاسبوع السادس لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ، ويسعي أصحاب الأرض في تحقيق الفوز وتعزيز رصيدهم من النقاط والتقدم اكثر في روليت المنافسة حيث يملك ذئاب كوستي 4 نقاط في رصيدهم ويسعون للوصول للنقطة السابعة.
 أما فهود الشمال أمل عطبرة المنتشي بالفوز علي الهلال في الجولة الماضية يبحث هو الآخر عن الفوز واعتلاء صدارة المنافسة ولو مؤقتا حيث له 8 نقاط حاليا وفوزه اليوم يجعله علي صدارة المنافسة ويمر الفريق العطبراوي هذه الايام بمعنويات كبيرة بعد سلسلة من النتائج الإيجابية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفلاح عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي يتعادلان سلبيا
.
فرض التعادل السلبي نفسه علي نتيجة مباراة الفلاح كنور وهلال كادوقلي في المباراة التي إحتضنها ملعب إستاد مدينة عطبرة لحساب الجولة السادسة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم.
وفشل هجوم الفريقين في الوصول للشباك واهدروا عددا من الفرص كانت كفيلة بترجيح كفة احدي الفريقين علي الآخر ليقتنع الفريقان بتقاسم نقاط المواجهة التي لم ترتقي لطموح الجمهور وسيطر علي اللعب السلبي وتركيز اللعب في وسط الملعب.
بهذا التعادل رفع فريق الفلاح كنور رصيده الي 10 نقطة بينما رفع هلال كادوقلي رصيده الي 5 نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الأمس 

في السلك 
بابكر سلك 

الكسكتة لي مراحها
*اليومين شايف الميديا كلها شغالة بموضوع امريكا ده
*وفي ناس قالوا بعد التجميد في تمديد
*وناس قالوا بعد التمديد في طلب حضور
*اذا صح كل ذلك
*يبقى الكاوبوي ماغريب في بلد الكاوبويات
*والكسكتة لي مراحها
*الله يكضب الشينة
*لكن يا حسين الجريف سرك باتع
*تلحقني وتنجدني
*مفروض تسوي ليك قبة في قوس خط طمنطاشر
*دي دعوة شنو دي الزي الطلقة دي
*لكن والله يا حسين الجريف
*بعد شطب كولا وشطبك
*كردنة الا يجيب دبابات يلعبها دفاع
*والدبابات بتجيب المشاكل
*لأنها تقيلة وما بتلف سريع
*والدبابات في المجموعات بتعمل البلنتيات
*وبدون بلنتيات الحال مايل
*اللـه يستر
*المهم
*تستمر جلسات الادارة القانونية في مراجعة التوصيات والملاحظات علي النظام الاساسي التي رفعتها اللجنة المنوط بها ذلك
*وبهذه المناسبة بلغني من الحبيب الفريق منصور انو او انهم ماخدين مني على خاطرهم شوية بسبب ما سطرته في هذا الشأن قبل ايام
*لعل الانسب كان وجود كلمة )بعض( في تلك الجملة يا سعادتو
*اما كلمة )يجهلوا( فهي اطلقت للتعبير عن فعل لا عن صفة لاسمح الله
*وعلي كل لك ولكم العتبى حتى ترضوا
*فنحن جينا المريخ صغاااار ما جينا كبار
*لذا تربينا على ادب المريخ الذي يلزمنا باحترام القامات عندنا وتوقيرها
*وتاني اقدم العتبى حتى بعد أن ترضوا
*نرجع للموضوع
*بعض تلك الملاحظات كان مناسباً ومنطقياً ومنسجماً مع الانظمة الاساسية للفيفا وللاتحاد السوداني ومحققاً للحوكمة التي ترسخ لمريخ الدولة الحديثة.
*لذا اخذنا به بكل رحابة صدر
*وبعضها الآخر كان غير ذلك
*لذا استبعدناه بكل احترام وتقدير للذين قدموا مقترح التعديلات
*وكان العمل يجري برحابة صدر دون ادنى انتماء او ولاء الا للمريخ
*لدرجة اننا وقفنا كثيراً وانتقدنا بعض المواد التي لم يمسها مقترح التعديل
*لأننا ايقنا أن هذه القراءة الاخيرة مسؤولية كبيرة على عاتقنا امام الكيان الكبير
*وازيدكم علماً
*هذا النظام الاساسي هو دستور وقانون
*ومن خصائص القاعدة القانونية العموم والتجرد
*بمعنى أنها لاتخاطب انساناً بعينه ولا تتناول واقعة محددة
*وهذا ما قام عليه هذا النظام الاساسي برغم توهم البعض بأنه قد تم تفصيله على اشخاص بعينهم
*يعين بعضهم ويحارب بعضهم الآخر!!
*ومن الموجهات الجميلة والرائعة التي وقفت عندها طويلاً
*تقليص سلطات الرئيس والعمل بنظام حاكمية المجلس والذي تحكمه بدورة الجمعية العمومية العظيمة
*يعني الديمقراطية اصبحت واقعاً بالمريخ
*ادهشت الذين كانوا يروها استحالة
*قبل أن تدهشنا نحن الذين نادينا بها في زمن الدكتاتورية
*ويا حليل الدكتاتورية
*هي ذاتها بقت أهـ وييين يا
*ايها الناس
*نسأل الـله أن يعين اهل المريخ على التوافق إن لم يكن الاتفاق
*وان يسهل خطواتنا على طريق اجازة النظام الاساسي الديمقراطي المحترم
*وألا يعيد علينا عهود التيه وامانة الشباب وتدخلات السلطة في شأننا
*ايها الناس
*إن تنصروا اللـه ينصركم
*آها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*ناس مركز شباب ام درمان هيلنا
*رفعوا الامر للكبير يا والينا
*لا اشتغل بينا
*لارد علينا ولا عبر سواد عينينا
*الزول عميق ولا شنو يا والينا؟؟؟
*جري ايه يا كبييييير
*اهييييي
*أُمال أيه؟!
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال الحفرة البحفروا فيها تلتين سنة بتكون عميييقة ومابتتردم بين يوم وليلة..اردموا حبة حبة وفكوا فيها الموية ومندلوا كوييييس عشان ما تتهتك بيكم تأني
والى لقاء
سلك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
حرب الطواحين

 ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻳﺔ العالمية التأريخية ﺣﻮﻝ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻣﺔ ﻭ ﻫﺰﻳﻞ  ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﺔ ﻧﺎﻫﺰ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻣﺎً، يدعي ﺃﻟﻮﻧﺴﻮ ﻛﻴﺨﺎﻧﻮ و ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻄﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ  ﻻﺣﻘﺎً ﺍﺳﻢ "ﺩﻭﻥ ﻛﻴﺸﻮﺕ"،  المولود ﻓﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺮﻯ ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺇﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺃﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ.
 ﻗﻀﻰ ﺃﻟﻮﻧﺴﻮ ﺃﻳﺎﻣﻪ كلها ﻓﻲ  ﻗﺮﺍﺀﺓ ﺃﺩﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻭﺳﻴﺔ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺒﻴﻊ ﻗﻄﻌﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ ﻟﻴﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﺎً ﻋﻦ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻭﺳﻴﺔ، ﻭ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ ﺑﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻭﺳﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﻘﺪﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﺼﻮﺍﺑﻪ ﻭ  ﺧﻠﻄﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﻭﻫﺎﻣﻪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ.



و أخيرا استفحل الوهم بدون كيشوت ليقرر طواف العالم في صورة الفارس المهاب، و قد صدقه في ذلك البسطاء، حتي صادف يوما طواحين الهواء العملاقة، فقال في نفسه (هذه شياطين تنشر الشر) و هجم عليها بسيفه الصغير لتسبب في مقتله بعد ذلك.

و ما أشبه دون كيشوت ببعض أفراد مجلسنا (البلقي الطاقية في مقاسه يلبسها طوالي) حين يقود النادي لمصير مجهول و مظلم بفعل الرعونة الادارية و الأنا التي تسيطر علي البعض منهم.

المجلس الذي قرر في البدء تعديل النظام الأساسي و توهم أن أهل المريخ يحاربونه في ذلك حين ناصحوه بتحكيم صوت العقل ليقرر عرابيه سن نظام أساسي (أضحوكة) و دخلوا بعدها في تحدي أمة المريخ بإعلان موعد جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي (عشرين مرة) قبل أن يرتطموا بأرض الواقع و يثوبوا لرشدهم حتي شذب قانوني المريخ و رجالاته نظامهم المشوه لتبقي الخطوة الأخيرة في عقد جمعية الإجازة فقط و يصر المجلس علي شرع عضلاته الواهنة من أجل الحرب مع طواحين الهواء!!

المجلس الذي يبرع في نقض غزله بيده، في طريقه لتدمير جهد عملاق شاركت فيه كافة ألوان الطيف المريخي بداخل و خارج السودان، و نعني بذلك الطريقة العشوائية و غير القانونية التي يتعامل بها المجلس مع ملف جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي!!

قبلنا منهم تسويد الصفحات بنظام أساسي ركيك، و تداعي أقطاب و عشاق الأحمر لعمل التعديلات في ذلك المسخ المشوه مع أنه كان بإمكانهم رفضه جملة و تفصيلا، و للأسف كان جزاء كل ذلك التجاوب مزيدا من العنترية الفارغة و توهم الفهم دونا عن كل خلق الله الآخرين!!

و ها هي خطواتهم المتعثرة تضع المريخ فوق فوهة بركان قابل للاشتعال في أي لحظة بسبب التهور و عدم الالمام بالقوانين و رغبة التحدي الدون كوشتيه التي يتقمصها البعض بصورة لا شعورية بين الفينة و الأخري!

مجلس الفشل منح نفسه حصانة الاشراف علي ملفات العضوية و عمل فيها مبضعه جرحا و تعديلا مع أنه هنا في منصب (المتهم الأول) بصفته مستفيدا من تحويرها، مع أنه بالامكان اللجوء للمفوضية المحايدة لتشرف علي العضوية كما جرت العادة كل مرة! و كما يقول بذلك القانون.

كيف يصبح المجلس حكما و خصما؟ و كيف يخرج الكشوفات للنور و يبت بنفسه علي الطعون فيها؟

و بأي صفة تبت اللجنة التي كونها (المجلس) في اجراءات الجمعية التي دعي لها (المجلس ذات نفسه)؟!!

النادي الان لا يملك لجنة انتخابات و لا لجنة استئنافات!! و المجلس لا يملك حق تكوين هذه اللجان لأنها من صميم مهام الجمعية العمومية بعد اجازة النظام الأساسي المعدل، فبأي حق و بأي قانون كون المجلس لجنة لتفتي في الطعون و اجراءات الجمعية العمومية و يتحدي بذلك المفوضية و يتجاهل حقها القانوني الأصيل في الاشراف علي الجمعية العمومية القادمة؟!

و مؤسف للغاية أن تشارك و تبارك اللجنة القانونية بالنادي علي هذا التحدي السافر للقوانين و هي تعلم في قرارة نفسها بأن المفوضية هي صاحبة الحق الوحيد في الاشراف الكامل علي الجمعية الحالية؟!!

و نسأل جهابزة القانون سؤال بسيط.. من أدار جمعية نادي الخرطوم الوطني الذي عدل نظامه الأساسي قبل أيام معدودات من الآن؟!

ألم تفعل ذلك المفوضية (المفتري عليها الآن)؟ فأين كان الاتحاد العام و أين كان القانون الاتحادي و تعديلات النظام الاساسي للاتحاد العام التي بنوا علي اعتراضهم؟

ألم تسألوا أنفسكم سؤالا بسيطا عن أين كانت كل هذه التعديلات و مجلس المريخ الحالي يعقد جمعيته الانتخابية بتأريخ 10/10 مع أن التعديلات المذكورة كانت بتأريخ 14/9؟!!

ما يحدث حاليا من بعض الأبواق في المجلس لهو تحدي لطواحين الهواء، و خطوات متسارعة لتجميد الرياضة في البلاد علي طريقة لجنة عبدالعزيز تعاونية الذي تحدي نظاما أساسيا ساريا.

و ما يحدث حاليا بالاصرار علي عقد الجمعية، هو رغبة انتصار ذاتية لدي البعض بدون النظر للجهد المبذول و المال المسكوب في الأيام الفائتات.

*نبضات متفرقة*

مولانا عمر الخريسي أمين مال رابطة قطر و رفيقه في الرابطة تركوا أعمالهم الخاصة و جاؤا ليشاركوا في تعديلات النظام الأساسي.

سعادة المستشار عبدالمنعم الخير الأمين العام لرابطة دبي و الأمارات الشمالية نفض يديه عن أعماله و عطل جدول ارتباطاته ليكون في السودان مشاركا في تعديلات النظام الأساسي و ليحضر من المطار رأسا لدار الشرطة.

رابطة الدوحة برئاسة مولانا مجذوب تكبدت الخسائر بملايين الجنيهات لتستضيف ندوة عقدت خصيصا لمناقشة النظام الأساسي.

لجنة حكماء المريخ بقيادة الفريق منصور و رفاقه تركت أعمالها و قرنت الليل بالنهار في مدارسة و تصحيح المسودة المعيبة التي قدمها مجلس الفشل لتكون دستورا للنادي.

كل هذا الجهد المبذول سيصبح عرضة للضياع بفعل سلوك دون كيشوت المريخي الفاشل حال لم يقرر تأجيل الجمعية و عقدها وفق نصوص القانون الواضحة.

كل هذه التضحيات و الوقت الضائع عرضة للذوبان في بحر النسيان بفضل تحديات دون كيشوت الذي يتوهم بأنه الفاهم الوحيد في الكرة الأرضية و يحشر أنفه في كل الملفات و يملأ الأرض ضجيجا و تصريحات (في البفهمو و الما بفهمو)!!

لأول مرة في التأريخ سيكون للمريخ نظام أساسي لا تعترف به الجهة القانونية و لا يعترف به أهل المريخ.

هذا المسخ المشوه سيقودنا لنفق مظلم نهايته تجميد جديد للكرة السودانية.

أجلوا الجمعية، و أعقدوها تحت اشراف المفوضية كما نص بذلك القانون و دعونا من العنتريات الفارغة و التي ما قتلت ذبابة.

*نبضة أخيرة*

جهل قانوني مريع، و تحديات مثيرة للضحك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عمومية لنادي الخرطوم الوطني لتغيير اسمه


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أعلن نادي الخرطوم الوطني عن جمعية عمومية غير عادية حدّد لها الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر الجاري وذلك لتغيير اسم النادي.
وتأتي الخطوة بحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” تماشيًا مع التغيير الذي تشهد البلاد.
وفي العام 2016، تمّ تغيير اسم النادي للخرطوم الوطني بدلاً عن الخرطوم3، بدعمٍ مباشر من جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني.
وينافس الخرطوم الوطني والشهير بـ”الكوماندوز”، في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ويحتّل المركز الثاني عشر برصيدِ خمس نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوزان وثلاثة تعادلات في الدرجه الوسيطه عصر امس






جرت  عصر امس الخميس مباريات في مسابقه الدرجه الوسيطه أسفرت نتائجها على ملعب  شندي سيطر التعادل السلبي على أحداث مباراة المتمه شندي وضيفه مريخ  بورتسودان وعلى ملعب حلفا الجديده حقق النيل فوزا غاليا على المورده  الخرطوم بهدف وفي كسلا سيطر التعادل السلبي على مجريات مباراه المرغني  والسلمانيه جبل أولياء وفي دنقلا عاد هلال بورتسودان بنقاط الفوز عندما حقق  فوزا غاليا على ارتدي بهدف وفي مدني تقاسم اتحاد مدني وسبدو الضعين نقاط  المباراة بعد أن حسم التعادل السلبي نتيجه المباراة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*_ اللجنة القانونية لنادي المريخ وقانونيي المريخ بالمهجر في إطار مبادرة *رابطـة الـمريخ بـدولة قطــر*           *إعلان عن قيام مؤتمر صحفي*

 يعقدون مؤتمراً صحفياً يوم الخميس الموافق ١٧ / ١٠ / ٢٠١٩ عند الساعة  الثانية عشر ظهراً بدار الشرطة /  بري - الطابق الأول ، قاعة سمنار (١) -    ،  يتم من خلاله استعراض التعديلات التي تمت على مسودة  النظام الأساسي  لنادي المريخ بعد أن قامت اللجنة القانونية بالنادي والأعضاء المضافين لها  من قانونيي المريخ بالمهجر بتنقيح وصياغة  المقترحات والتعديلات التي  تمّ تقديمها -- سواء عبر لجنة الخبراء أو من  خلال ورشة العمل التي اقامتها رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر  -- وقد تمّ تضمينها  في المسودة التي سيتم عرضها خلال المؤتمر وتقديمها لمجلس إدارة النادي .

 للفائدة العامة فإن الدعوة موجّهة لكافة وسائل الإعلام المرئي والمسموع وللصحف وذلك لحضور المؤتمر  . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد  السوداني يؤكد ان قنوات كثيره طلبت بث مباراة السودان وتنزانيا إلا أن  قناة الملاعب كانت السباقه وسيتم التنسيق بين القنوات الراغبه وقناة  الملاعب لبث المباريات ويرفض دخول اي كاميرا لتسجيل فديهو خلاف القنوات  الناقله
#شجع_صقور_الجديان 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستة لاعبين محترفين يدعمون السودان أمام ساوتوميه 

 الخرطوم: تاسيتي نيوز 
  استدعى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ستة لاعبين من أصول سودانية ينشطون في  المهجر، لتمثيل صقور الجديان في المباراة الأولى من التصفيات المؤهلة  لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية الكاميرون 2021م أمام ساوتوميه المحدد لها نوفمبر  المقبل.
 وتم التأمين على استدعاء محمد  عيسى الذي يلعب  في نادي بيتربورو الإنكليزي بدوري الدرجة الأولى، ياسين  حامد نجم سيبسي الروماني، موفق عادل الذي ينشط في صفوف توتنهام الإنجليزي،  إسامة مالك لاعب الباطن السعودي الذي جاءه قادماً من ملبورن سيتي  الأسترالي، أحمد يونس نجم أكاديمية هارلم بهولندا ومحمد أمين لاعب فورفودا  السويدي.

 ويأمل الجمهور الرياضي السوداني في أن يقدم اللاعبون الإضافة لتشكيلة المنتخب والمساهمة في تأهله للنهائيات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء الإياب 
 غدا الجمعة و على مسرح  القلعة الحمراء السودان الوطن الحبيب في مواجهة  شرسة أمام تنزانيا بعد أن فاز السودان بهدف ياسر مزمل في لقاء الذهاب بدار  السلام 
 بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • الحكومة الإسبانية تعارض إقامة الكلاسيكو في الكامب نو
 • النجم الأرجنتيني ميسي يتسلم جائزة الحذاء الذهبي السادسة في مسيرته
 • الاتحاد الآسيوي يرفض تطبيق تقنية الفيديو في نهائي دوري الأبطال
 • رسميًا.. بوجبا ودي خيا يغيبان عن مواجهة ليفربول
 • إيفرتون يعلن أن جبامين سيغيب عن الملاعب لمدة ثلاثة أشهر بسبب الإصابة
 • صحيفة فرنسية: تعقد فرص انضمام جيرو إلى إنتر ميلان
 • الأرجنتيني جيوفاني لو سيلسو لاعب توتنهام يعود للمران الجماعي
 • سنترال كوردوبا يطيح بإستوديانتس من كأس الأرجنتين
 • أمريكا تخسر أمام كندا للمرة الأولى منذ 34 عامًا
 • ميسي: التشامبيونزليج بطولة خاصة، لكن لقب الليجا شيء مهم بالنسبة لنا
 • هيرنانديز: أسعى لكتابة التاريخ مع ميلان
 • مدرب إيطاليا: لست مهتمًا بالرقم القياسي للانتصارات
 • إيكاردي: لا يزال الوقت مبكرًا للحديث عن مستقبلي
 • كاسيميرو: كنت على أعتاب الرفض في ريال مدريد والانتقال إلى إنتر
 • إيكاردي يتوعد إنتر ميلان.. ويواسي لوكاكو
 • ماني: صلاح ليس ضدي.. ورد فعله كان غريبًا
 • داني ألفيس: باريس عنصرية.. وبرشلونة تشبه البرازيل
 • ريفالدو لا يستبعد مشاركة فاتي في يورو 2020
 • ريفالدو: راموس أفضل مدافع في تاريخ إسبانيا
 • لويس ساها: رونالدو مجنون.. وتوهج ليفربول مؤلم
 • لوكاس هيرنانديز: رفضت ريال مدريد.. ولن ألعب له أبدًا
 • رئيس فرانكفورت: ريبيتش خسر المغامرة في ميلان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

 * الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4 :

 * نادي مصر (-- : --) الجونة الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * انبي (-- : --) الانتاج الحربي الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * مصر المقاصة (-- : --) المصري الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * بيراميدز (-- : --) سموحة الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة


——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :
 * مريخ الفاشر (2 : 2) هلال الفاشر
 * الفلاح عطبرة (0 : 0) هلال كادوقلي
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - الدرجة الثانية :
 * فوينلابرادا (2 : 1) ريال سرقسطة
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
 د/ بابكر مهدي الشريف
   تدخل المفوضية منقصة للمريخ


  × تكالب أهل المريخ علة ضرره وذهب كل فريق نحو أجندته الخاصة وملاواته،  تاركين المريخ تتلاعب به رياح الهوان والذل والمرض، ورغم هذا الكل يتحدث عن  حرصه وصفاء نيته لخدمة الكيان المنكوب.
 × صحيح أن المريخ عالم وسيع  وعريض ومن البديهي والمنطقي أن يحدث هذا التباين في الرؤى والطرح، ولكن  الذي يقتل الشخص هو أن النادي يعيش مشكلة إدارية لا نعلم ستوصله إلى أي مدى  من الضعف.
 × فالذي يراد ويؤمل هو، ان تتواضع الناس وتتراضى على الحلول  الوسطى لنخرج من هذا النفق، ومن ثم نأتي بمجلس تام غير منقوص ، مطلوب منه  إصلاح ما أفسده الدهر.
 × الرأي عندي هو، أن يتم الاختلاف علة بنود  النظام الأساس فهذا شيء صحي ومطلوب، ولكن لا بد أيضا من مراعاة جونب أخرى  ولا بد من تنازلات على أقل تقدير في الوقت الراهن.
 × ولكن العيب كل  العيب والمنقصة أن يكون الخلاف حول الجهة التي ستشرف على جمعية المريخ  العمومية، فما هي الفائدة التي سيجنيها النادي إذا أشرفت عليه المفوضية  الحكومية، وما هو الضرر الذي سيصيب النادي إذا أشرف عليه اتحاد الكرة؟
 ×  أنا شخصيا ضد إشراف المفوضية الشبابية وإن كان النظام الأساس للنادي يقول  ذلك، فما وجده المريخ من ضرر بليغ من أفعال المفوضية الوزارية وقبلها أمانة  الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني كرهنا جدا في هذه المفوضية وجعلنا ننحاز بشدة  للاتحاد الدولي وطرده لكل متعلق بالحكومات ومفوضياتها وساستها.
 × ظهور  مفوضية الشباب في دار نادي المريخ في هذا الوقت سعتبر منقصة لاسم ومكانة  نادي المريخ، فالمريخ ليس فريق حواري أو ناديا لقرية نائية ، بل هو ناد  كبير وعريض فلا يعقل أن تدير أمره مفوضية حكومية.
 × كل الأندية في  العالم تحللت تماما من الحكومات وملحقاتها وأراحت ذاتها وأهلها، فليس من  العدل والصواب أن نتركها تسيطر وتهيمن على المريخ وبأمر عصام الحاج عثمان  الذي لا يظهر إلا في الأجواء العكرة، فلا يريدها صافية ونقية أبدا أبدا.
 × وعصام الحاج الذي يبدو في ثوب الواعظين الباحثين عن القانون والعدل، ظهر  أنه غير مؤهل ليتحدث باسم النادي كونه لم يقم بتجديد عضويته في النادي.
 × أنا شخصيا لا أتفاءل بما يقوم به عصام الحاج، فالرجل لا أمان له ولا ثقة  لنا فيه، فهو ذاته الذي تعامل قبلا من الجهات الحكومية وعمل تحت ظلها ما  عمل، وهو ذاته الذي نشف ريق أفضل رئيس مر على تاريخ المريخ وأعني جمال  الوالي، فهذا الرجل لا خير من وراء حبته وبحته.
 × كان الأمل هو أن  يتوافق كل المريخاب على نظام أساسي يذهبوا به للجمعية العمومية لأكمل  الإجراء ، ون ل يهتم لكفة كثير بالجهة لمشرفة، ويكن لتركيز على مصلحة لندي  بعيد عن التناحر والتلاسن القبيح.
 × خلاصة القول هو، يجب على أهل المريخ تناسي الفتوات وكفكفة العضلات، والتواصي بالحق والتواصي بالصبر.
 ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 
 × نعم المفوضية سمعت كلام عصام وقررت عدم قيام الجمعية.
 × لكن المؤكد هو أن الجانب الآخر لن يعير قرارها هما وسيواصل عبر لجنة الاتحاد العام القانونية.
 × نتوقع شد وجذب بين الطرفين لكن نؤكد أن الغلبة ستكون لإبعاد السياسة عن النادي.
 × أفضل مليون مرة للمريخ إشراف الاتحاد العام وإن كان ضرره على المريخ عظيم من أن تشرف عليه المفوضية السياسية.
 × قضية المريخ الحالية لا أراها عصية ولكن قلوب الرجال عصية.
 × لو حضر نصاب الجمعية العمومية يوم 19 وأشرف عليها الاتحاد فإنها ستكون شرعية.
 × قوة الاتحاد العام يكتسبها من الاتحاد الدولي وهذا ما يهم المريخ.
 × الاتحاد الدولي يكفر تماما بأي تدخل من الواجهات الحكومية ونحن مثله.
 × ما دخل السياسيون في شيء إلا شانوه وبهدلوه ولخبطوه.
 × عصام الحاج ليس له خطوة في كل تحركاته ولا أحسبه سينجح هذه المرة.
 الذهبيـــــة الأخيـــرة 
  × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نحي الذكرى الأولى للشيخ حسن أبوسبيب ،  وستكون هناك احتفالية بجامعة الأحفاد مع معرض عن حياة الشيخ الجليل، ونحي  اللجنة القومية على هذا الوفاء لرجل يستحق الذكرى، ونسأل الله أن يرحمه  ويغفر له.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 منتخب السودان.. ما يستحق الاحتفال
 .
 .
 * لن تكون مباراة الجمعة المصيرية في رحلة منتخبنا الوطني نحو نهائيات أمم  أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين (الشان) أمام نظيره التنزاني بأي حال من الأحوال  سهلة رغم الفوز الثمين الذي حققه صقور الجديان خارج الديار في العاصمة دار  السلام بهدف ياسر مزمل، وتكمن صعوبة لقاء الحسم بملعب المريخ في نتيجة  الذهاب التى ستجعل الضيف التنزاني يرمي بثقله في لقاء الجمعة لأنه لا يملك  ما يخسره وسيعمل بكل ما أوتي من قوة على قلب الطاولة، دون أن ننسي أن  المنتخب التنزاني قدم مباراة كبيرة على أرضه وأظهر إمكانات محترمة ولولا  التألق اللافت لأبوعشرين بدارالسلام لما أنتهت الجولة بتلك النتيجة.
 *  لذا تبقي موقعة (18 أكتوبر) شأنها شأن أي مباراة كرة قدم مفتوحة لكل  الإحتمالات، لكن ما يميزها عن غيرها أن الجماهير التي ستتابعها من ملعب  المريخ ستجد أياً كان مردود المنتخب وأياً كانت النتيجة ما يستحق الاحتفاء  والاحتفال وتحويل الجولة إلى تظاهرة وطنية وكرنفال فرح والحديث هنا عن  استعادة الشعب السوداني للحس والروح الوطنية، والوعي الشعبي المثير للفخر  والإعجاب الذي يمكن أن يتابعه أي مواطن بجولة سريعة في الشارع العام وبصورة  أخص عبر وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي.
 * فهاشتاق (شجع صقور الجديان)  وهاشتاق (جهز علمك شجع بلدك) تجد رواجاً رهيباً في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي  مع صور تديبات المنتخب وعلم السودان الذي يغطي كل الأرجاء وأعداد لا تحصي  من (البوستات) في (فيسبوك) والتغريدات في (تويتر) التي تتحدث عن مباراة  المنتخب الوطني الجمعة أمام تنزانيا وبقية استحقاقاته القادمة سواء في  تصفيات أمم أفريقيا (الكان) أو مرحلة المجموعات بتصفيات كأس العالم 2022،  وهو أمر يستحق قدر كبير من الاحتفاء لأنه يؤكد أن شعب هذه الأرض الطيبة  أعاد أخيراً ترتيب الأولويات ووضعها في نصابها الصحيح بحيث يكون السودان  مقدماً على ما سواه بشكل يبرز أن الحس الوطني بات هو الغالب والطاغي على  الشعور العام وهو مكسب لو تعلمون عظيم ولا يقدر بثمن.
 * أن يجتمع شعب  السودان على دعم ومساندة وتشجيع المنتخب، وأن يبادر بقيادة حملة استنفار  واسعة يحركها الحس الوطني، وأن يعود جيل كاد يهجر كرة القدم السودانية إن  لم يكن هجرها فعلاً مفضلاً متابعة الكرة العالمية في سنوات فائتة للإهتمام  بالسودان عبر بوابة المنتخب ويسخر كل جهوده للمساهمة في دعم مسيرته عبر  تسليط الضوء على اللاعبين السودانيين الذين ينشطون في دول العالم المختلفة  سيما القارة العجوز على أمل أن يستفيد منهم السودان في الفترة القادمة ..  فالأمر بلا شك نقلة مهمة وقفزة هائلة نحو وضع السودان في المكانة التي  يستحقها.
 * ما يحدث من حراك داعم للمنتخب الوطني، وحملة الاستنفار  الرهيبة التي تغطي مواقع التواصل، يؤكد أن الوعي الشعبي تمدد بشكل مبهج،  ويبرهن أن الشارع السوداني تجاوز الصحافة الرياضية وتحرر من التأثير السلبي  والضار للإعلام الذي يقدم مصالحه الخاص ويرغب في تسويق بضاعته بحبس  المتلقي في صراع هلاريخ، وصراعات الأجندة الشخصية والانتصار للذات، ليصنع  واقعاً جديداً تعلو فيه راية السودان عما سواها، وواقعاً جديداً يقود فيه  الشارع السوداني رحلة النهضة والتطور والتي تبدأ من نقطة الروح الوطنية.
 * لذا، فإن أي نتيجة تنتهي عليها مباراة الجمعة، فالواجب ألا تمنع شعب  السودان الذي يتوقع أن تضيق به مدرجات ملعب المريخ من الاحتفاء بهذا الوعي،  وهذه الروح، وهذا الحس الوطني، وأن يحتفل الجميع بالسودان الذين يتسابقون  لبناءه بروح مختلفة وأفق واسع ومفاهيم سليمة وهي مكاسب تفوق مئات  الإنتصارات في مباريات كرة القدم ومن الضروري أن تحرص مختلف أطياف الشعب  السوداني على المشاركة في العض عليها بالنواجز.
 * الجمعة 18 أكتوبر .. يوم للفرح الوطني.. يوم لحب السودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المنتخب الوطني: فترة الاعداد كانت جيدة لمواجهة التنزاني





اهتم  موقع الكاف بمباراة منتخبنا الوطني ونظيره التنزاني غداً الجمعة في إياب  المرحلة الأخيرة لتصفيات الشان وقد تحدث الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش  المدير الفني لصقور الجديان للموقع عن تحضيراته المنتخب للمواجهة.
وقال:  فترة الإعداد كانت جيدة بالنسبة لنا. مباراة الذهاب أصبحت من الماضي  وتفكيرنا حاليًا منصب حول الاستفادة من اللعب على أرضنا ووسط جمهورنا  لتحقيق النتيجة التي تقودنا إلى النهائيات”.
وأضاف” لدينا بعض  الغيابات. مشاركة نزار حامد أصبحت صعبة بعد الإصابة. هناك إصابات أخرى غير  مؤثرة، وأعتقد أننا سندخل المباراة في وضع مثالي من حيث جاهزية اللاعبين”.
ومن  المتوقع ألا تختلف تشكيلة منتخب السودان عن تلك التي شاركت أمام تشاد في  مباراتي تصفيات كأس العالم 2022، ومباراة الذهاب أمام تنزانيا.
وقال  لوجاروشيتش” مباريات المنتخب حسب البرنامج الذي خضناه لم تسبب إرهاقاً  للاعبين. المجموعة التي شاركت في المباريات السابقة حققت نتائج جيدة. عدنا  بانتصارين من خارج أرضنا ولا يوجد ما يمنع الاعتماد عليهم مجددًا
جميعهم  في قمة الجاهزية” السودان شارك لأول مرة في نهائيات CHAN  عام 2011  كمستضيف للبطولة وحقق المركز الثالث. بعدما أخفق في التأهل لنسختي 2014  و2016، شارك في النسخة الأخيرة بالمغرب 2018 وحصل على نفس المركز الثالث




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اضطرابات كتالونيا تهدد الكلاسيكو.. وخطوة غير مسبوقة بالدوري
 .
 .
 في خطوة غير مسبوقة، طلبت رابطة الدروري الإسباني بنقل مباراة  الـ”كلاسيكو” المرتقبة بين برشلونة وريال مدريد، من ملعب الأول إلى معقل  الثاني. وتأتي الخطوة على خلفية الاضطرابات التي تشهدها مدينة برشلونة،  احتجاجا على الحكم الصادر بحق 9 من قادة الحركة الانفصالية في إقليم  كتالونيا بالسجن لفترات طويلة. والمباراة المقررة بين العملاقين الإسبانيين  مجدولة في 26 أكتوبر الجاري بالمرحلة العاشرة من “الليغا”، على ملعب “كامب  نو” ببرشلونة، فيما تسعى الرابطة إلى  نقلها لملعب “سانتياغو بيرنابيو” في مدريد. وأفادت الرابطة أنها طلبت “من  لجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد الإسباني لكرة القدم، بأن تعقد اجتماعا وتنقل  مكان إقامة الكلاسيكو الى مدريد بسبب الظروف الاستثنائية الخارجة عن  سيطرتنا”. ويتصدر ريال مدريد جدول المسابقة برصيد 18 نقطة، فيما يأتي  برشلونة ثانيا وله 16 نقطة، وذلك بعد 8 جولات من الدوري الإسباني.  والأربعاء بدأ آلاف الأشخاص مسيرة على الأقدام في عدة بلدات في كتالونيا،  احتجاجا على الحكم الصادر بحق قادة الحركة الانفصالية، وحث المنظمون  المتظاهرين على أن يكونوا سلميين، بعد ليلتين من أعمال الشغب في برشلونة  بسبب قرار المحكمة العليا. وانطلقت 5 مسيرات الأربعاء، بهدف التجمع في  العاصمة الكتالونية يوم الجمعة، فيما واصلت الاحتجاجات عرقلة حركة المرور  في برشلونة، وأضرب الطلاب في الإقليم المضطرب. وعادة ما كانت مسيرات الحركة  الانفصالية الكتالونية غير عنيفة، لكن أسفرت ليلتان من الاشتباكات بين  الشرطة والمتظاهرين عن إصابة أكثر من 200 شخص.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 
تاريخ عامر بالتجاوزات
كتبنا من قبل أننا كنا مخدوعين مثل الكثيرين , بما يتردد عن نزاهة الدكتور كمال شداد واحترامه للقانون , وتشدده في المحافظة على المال العام , حتى كتبنا اننا نتابع نسخة جديدة من شداد في الدورة الحالية للإتحاد!..

تأملنا في مايفعله رئيس الإتحاد , وإستعدنا بعض ماسبق من سيرته الذاتية في الإتحادات التي قادها , فأكتشفنا ان النسخة الحالية هي الأصلية , التي تعبر عن الشخصية الحقيقية لشداد..

في عهد رئاسة شداد للإتحاد حدثت اكبر فضيحتين إداريتين في تاريخ الكرة السودانية ..

أولاهما قضية لاعب اهلي مدني فتح الرحمن , في المباراة الشهيرة التي جمعت الهلال العاصمي بأهلي مدني في ثمانينات القرن الماضي , وإنتهت بشغب عارم من جماهير الهلال إحتجاجاً على هدف احرزه اهلي مدني في آواخر زمن المباراة ..

اجتمعت اللجنة الإدارية للإتحاد , بعد ان تم إحضار كرت اللاعب فتح الرحمن من مدني ليلاً , بتآمر مفضوح من احد قادة إتحاد مدني ضد ناديه , ونظرت في الأحداث التي صاحبت المباراة والشكوى التي قدمها الهلال ضد الأهلي طعناً في قانونية مشاركة اللاعب فتح الرحمن , وإتخذت أغرب وأعجب قرار في تاريخ الكرة السودانية !..

إعتبرت اللجنة الهلال مهزوماً بسبب شغب جماهيره وجردته من نقاط المباراة!..

ثم إعتبرت الهلال فائزاً على أهلي مدني , وحولت النقاط الى الهلال!..

آي والله , ذلك عين ماحدث!..

قلبت اللجنة التسلسل الزمني للأحداث رأساً على عقب , كي تمنح الهلال نقاط المباراة في بطولة كأس السودان..

مخالفة إشراك لاعب موقوف حدثت منذ الدقيقة الأولى للمباراة , والشغب الذي احدثته جماهير الهلال حدث في في آخر ثواني المباراة , وبالتالي حتى بالتسلسل الزمني كان على اللجنة ان تقدم شكوى الهلال على مخالفة اهلي مدني (إن و جدت) او تعتبر الفريقين خاسرين للنتيجة..

تلك الفضيحة المجلجلة حدثت في عهد رئاسة شداد لإتحاد الكرة ..

القضية الثانية هي الأشهر والأقدح مخالفة والأشد قبحاً لأنها أساءت للسودان وسمعته في المحافل الخارجية , ونعني بها قضية تعديل الرقمين (2 و 12) الشهيرة , او ما اصطلح على تسميته بفضيحة (الثعلب كندورة)!..

حدثت تلك الفضيحة في مباراة شهيرة جمعت الهلال مع قورماهيا الكيني في ربع نهائي بطولة اندية ابطال إفريقيا عام 1992 , وكان الهلال خاسراً للقاء الذهاب بهدف نظيف , ولعب مباراة الإياب في الخرطوم , وادار المباراة طاقم تحكيم موزمبيقي , قاده حكم اسمه غوازيتو , وفي تلك المباراة منح الحكم الهلال ركلتي جزاء وهميتين , تمكن بموجبهما من الفوز على قورماهيا , وبعد نهاية اللقاء اقدم الحكم على تحويل بطاقة صفراء منحها للمدافع جمال الثعلب الى زميله كندورة الذي كان مصاباً , ولن يتمكن من المشاركة في مباراة نصف النهائي التي جمعت الهلال مع الإسماعيلي المصري !..

بعد عبور الهلال للإسماعيلي تقدم النادي المصري بشكوى طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة اللاعب جمال الثعلب وقدم شريط المباراة دليلاً على ان الحكم حول الإنذار من كندورة الى الثعلب!..

فتح الكاف تحقيقاً رسمياً في الواقعة , وأرسل مستفسراً شداد عن هوية اللاعب المنذر , بصفته مراقباً في الكاف!..

إجتمع إثنان من الوزراء الهلالاب مع شداد وطالباه بأن يرد على الكاف بأن المنذر هو كندورة , فرفض لكنه رفض الجهر بالحقيقة في رده للكاف , طالباً منه الرجوع الى تقريري الحكم والمراقب لمعرفة هوية اللاعب المنذر!..

فعل ذلك مع تمام علمه بما يحتويه تقرير الحكم والمراقب !..

حكى شدا تلك الواقعة لاحقاً , ساعياً الى تبرئة نفسه من اوزار الفضيحة القبيحة , التي وصفها زعيم امة الهلال الراحل الطيب عبدالله بأنها تمثل (وصمة عار في جبين الهلال) في حوار صحفي اجرته مع صحيفة عالم النجوم في العام 1995!..

كل المخالفات الكبيرة والتجاوزات المريعة التي حدثت في قضايا تتعلق بالإنتقالات وقعت في عهد رئاسة شداد للإتحاد , وعلى رأسها قضية انتقال اللاعبين القاصرين , اليمني أكرم الصلوي , والموزمبيقي غابيتو الى الهلال , بمخالفة كبيرة للائحة الإنتقالات الدولية الصادرة من الفيفا!..

انتقل اللاعبان الى الهلال ففجرنا قضيتهما بفضح انهما قاصران , وأن لائحة شئون وأوضاع اللاعبين الصادرة من الفيفا تحظر القصر بين الإتحادات الوطنية إلا بضوابط صارمة , لم تتوافر في الحالتين المذكورتين!..

أسقط في يد إدارة الهلال , ولجأ رئيسه صلاح إدريس الى شداد في داره , باحثاُ عن مخرج , فأفضى له بعدم قانونية الإنتقال , لأن اللاعبين قاصرين بالفعل , وجاء المخرج بإقتراح قدمه شداد للأرباب وقضى بإمكانية تجاوز عدم بلوغ الموزمبيقي غابيتو للسن القانونية لأن عمره كان ناقصاً اربعين يوماً فقط  عن الثمانية عشر عاما التي تكفل له الخروج عن نطاق القاصر , اما بالنسبة الى الصلوي فقد اقترح شداد إحضار شهادة ميلاد له تفيد انه تخطى السن القانونية الموجبة للإنتقال!..

بالفعل احضر الهلال شهادة ميلاد مكندشة للصلوي من اليمن , فتم تسجيله بها , ولاحقنا نحن القضية ونشرنا تاريخ ميلاد الصلوي المثبت في موقع الفيفا , بعد مشاركة اللاعب في بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين بالإمارات , وتخوف اللاعب من تبعات إنتقاله بطريقة غير قانونية , فقفل راجعاً الى بلاده بعد ان لعب مباراة واحدة فقط مع الهلال امام فريق الخرطوم3!..

لاحقاً سجل الهلال لاعباً من نيجيريا , اسمه بيتر جميس إسرائيل , فكشفنا قصته وأوضحنا انه لعب لنادي القطن الكاميروني بعد ان انتحل شخصية لاعب كاميروني اسمه إيزاك قويما , قبل ان ينكشف امره ويعود الى بلاده وينتقل الى الهلال , بإسمه الأول!..

فجرنا قضيته فلجأ رئيس الهلال الى شداد فأطلق فتواه الشهيرة (تسجيل بيتر جميس في الهلال صحيح ولو لعب بعشرة اسماء وجنسيات)!..

حاول شداد معالجة القضية بطلب من الأرباب , لكنه اصطدم بتشدد الكاف , ممثلاُ في سكرتيرة الأسبق مصطفى فهمي , الذي وصف الواقعة بالجريمة , وتمت إدانة اللاعب بتهمة التزوير ومعاقبته بالحرمان من اللعب في بطولات الكاف مدى الحياة!..

ذلك غيض من فيض تاريخ شداد الموصوم بالنزاهة في اتحاد الكرة!.   آخــــر الحقائــــــــق

من الفضائح المزلزلة التي حدثت في عهد رئاسة شداد لإتحاد الكرة سقطة الإعارات الوهمية , التي حدثت عندما رغب الهلال في إخلاء خانتين لتسجيل لاعبين أجنبيين , وإدعى انه اعار البرازيلي كواريزما لنادي اوكبي يونايتد , والنيجيري امولادي الى نادي نسراوة النيجيري!..

تابعنا القضية وإكتشفنا ان الإعارتين وهميتين , وان نادي اوكبي يونايتد المفترى عليه يلعب في دوري الدرجة الثالثة في نيجيريا ولم يقيد لاعبا اجنبياً في تاريخه كله ..

إكتشف الإتحاد النيجيري الفضيحة , فخاطب الإتحاد السوداني مشيراً الى ان الخطاب الذي وصله لطلب شهادتي كواريزما وامولادي مزور ولم يصدر عنه !..

أنكر الإتحاد وصول الخطاب , فأثبتنا إستلامه إياه بمستند رسمي صدر من شركة DHL بعد ان تابعنا الرقم المتسلسل للرسالة المرسلة من الإتحاد النيجيري!..

لاحقاً إكتشفنا ان رئيس الإتحاد مزق الخطاب ورماه في سلة المهملات , واقر بصحة الإعارتين الوهميتين , برغم وصول إفادة من الإتحاد النيجيري تفسر ان ناديي نسراوة و أوكبي لم يطلبا إعارة كواريزما وأمولادي ولا يحزنون..

تلك الواقعة الكريهة حدثت في عهد رئاسة شداد للإتحاد..

من التجاوزات الإدارية الكبيرة التي حدثت في عهد شداد سقطة قضية إنسحاب الهلال الشهير من مواجهة فريق النيل الحصاحيصا , وما تلاها من تلاعب بالقانون , لإعفاء الهلال من العقوبة وإعادة المباراة بمسرحية إستئناف مضحك قدمته كتلة اندية الممتاز بالإنابة عن الهلال الرافض للإستئناف ..

تمت إعادة المباراة لاحقاً وتأجيل مباراة اخرى انسحب الهلال من مواجهة هلال الساحل  فيها في نفس يوم المباراة..

في العهد الحالي حدث الفساد الإداري بإستثناء نادي الموردة من شروط المشاركة في الدوري التأهيلي , لمساعدته على العودة للممتاز من دون اي يفوز بلقب دوري الخرطوم ..

الأمر نفسه تكرر مع نادي النضال النهود لمجاملة نائب شداد نصرالدين حميدتي..

هذا رصد لبعض حالات الفاسد الإداري التي حدثت في عهود رئاسة شداد للإتحاد..

اما الفساد المالي فقط اسهبنا في سرده عبر هذه المساحة , وأثبتناه بالمستندات ..

منه حصول زوجة شداد على عشرين الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد وتمكينها من استقلال عربة مملوكة للإتحاد لمدة عشر سنوات , والسكوت عن واقعة اختلاص مستشار شداد لعشرة آلآف دولار , ومنحه مبلغ 28 الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد..

ذلك بخلاف صمت شداد على واقعة تزوير تصويت مدرب المنتخب في إستفتاء الفيفا لإختيار افضل لاعب في العالم..

آخر خبــــــر : تاريخ شداد عامر بالفساد الإداري منذ قديم الزمان فعن اي نزاهة تتحدثون؟..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العهد الجديد
 اواب محمد
 كنا قايلين القبة تحتها فكي!
 .
 .
 كالعادة يظهر عصام الحاج في اوج صراعات المريخ ليلعب دوره المعهود في  الجعجعة والتصريحات المجلجة والخطب المزلزلة ليثير حماس الناس ظنا منه بذلك  يقودهم الى ما يبتغيه او تبتغيه جماعته التي لا يعلم او يعلم انه تسخدمه  كمخلب قط وواجهة هتافية لاثارة الرأي العام ولفت النظر تجاه ما يستهدفون  فذلك ما يفلح فيه عصام الحاج بعد ان اخفق في تقديم نفسه كاداري متميز او  رمز يقتدى به او حتى قطب يقدم فائدة ملموسة لناديه.

  من المساخر حقا ان يزمجر عصام الحاج طاعنا في نزاهة مجموعة الاصلاح  والنهضة التي تحكم الاتحاد العام ويهدد بفضحها بسبب تلقيها اموالا حكومية  وفتح دور حكومية لها ايضا للفوز بالانتخابات، وهو نفسه " اي عصام"، كان  يفترض ترشحه ضمن هذه المجموعة نائبا للرئيس و جلس اليها ابان عضويته في  لجنة التسيير المريخية عندما كان يتولى الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم رئاستها،  حينها كانت هذه المجموعة هي المدعومة من الدولة ومن امانة المؤتمر الوطني  الشبابية و يدري عصام تمام اليقين بهذه التفاصيل، لكنه انقلب عليها في لحظة  واصبحت المجموعة السيئة الفاسدة غير المستقلة الحكومية وكأن هذه المعلومات  افرغت عليه فجأة من افواه القرب.
 ترى هل كان عصام سيجهر بقوله هذا ان لم تستبدله مجموعة الاصلاح بهمد واستكثار المنصب المهم عليه؟!
  ام المساخر والجعجاج كما يحلو لمزمل ابو القاسم وصفه، يتباكى على استهداف  الاتحاد العام للمريخ، هو ولجنة التسيير يكتفون بالفرجة على تحركات  التشكيلات تستعد لانتخابات العام ثم يكتفون بالتقلب بين هذه التشكيلات تارة  هنا واخرى هناك في اسوأ الصور لاستصغار ناد بحجم المريخ.
 مسخرة المساخر ان يطعن عصام الحاج في قيام جمعية المريخ العمومية وكشف عضوية النادي يخلو من اسمه بسبب فشله في سداد اشتراكاته.
  والمسخرة التي تخجل منها المساخر ان يجعجع عصام الحاج ويطالب في ورش  النظام الاساسي برفع سقف الاشتراك في عضوية النادي لخمسمائة جنيه او الفا،  وهو الذي عجز عن سداد اشتراكات شهرية بقيمة عشرة جنيهات.
 في العام  2011 عندما لمع اسم عصام الحاج للعودة للمريخ تحت حاضنة شباب من اجل  المريخ، كان يمثل لنا المنقذ القوي الأمين، هتفنا له ووقفنا ضد من وقف ضده،  لقد دخلت شخصيا في جدال طويل مع طارق المعتصم المرشح حينها لمنصب الامين  العام واخبرته ان المرحلة تتطلب عصام الحاج لخبرته و شجاعته، رغما عن  استعداد طارق المعتصم الذي قدم نفسه بشكل جميل وطرح افكاره وبرنامج طموح  فيما اكتفى عصام بالهتاف واثارة العواطف بالكلام، ولكنه كان مهدي المريخ  المنتظر في ذاك الآون وكان لزاما دعمه او كمان كان يعتقد تفكيرنا الهرم  الذي صور لنا ان " تحت القبة فكي".
 بعد مرور هذه السنوات ومعايشة  تجارب عصام اعتذرت لطارق المعتصم عن اعتقادي ومجادلتي له و ابنت له ندمي  وتمنيت لو انه لم ينسحب رغما عن الضغوط الكبيرة التي احاطت به من كل جانب.
  ليعلم عصام بأن دوره في قضايا النادي الاحمر اصبح كدور " مهجج الحفلة " و  ان هناك من يستفيدون من دور الزوبعة الذي يتقنه باداء رائع.
 مقتطفات
 قدم مدثر خيري نفسه باداء مقنع ومنطق مقبول في الورش التي قدمها و الحلقات التلفزيونية التي خصصت للنظام الاساسي.
 والوعي الكبير الذي اصاب الناس وانفتاح عقولهم عصمهم عن الخم الممنهج.
 لقد تعرى البعض نتيجة استهدافهم الواضح تحت سقف النظام الاساسي الذي لا يحتاج لكل هذه الضجة.
 عليه ارى ان من يستهدف و لا يهدف في قضايا المريخ عموما لا تنفع معه المجادلة، فإن تحمل عليه يلهث وان تتركه يلهث.
 اخيرا.. اقرعوا النظام،، وفكونا من عصام!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حول تلفــــــــزة مواجهة صقور الجديان والتنــــــزاني
Hisham Abdalsamad 

حميــــــدتي يشكر ويؤكد التعـــــاون مع كل القنوات بالتنسيق مع قنــــاة المــــــــلاعب

كتب: ابوبكر الماحي

أكد المهندس نصرالدين أحمد حميدتي نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم – رئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة – في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم انهم تلقوا عدد من الطلبات الجادة من جانب القنوات الفضائية للحصول على حقوق بث مباراة المنتخب الوطني الأول ونظيره التنزاني في إياب تصفيات أمم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين (شان)، مساء غدِ الجمعة 18 أكتوبر باستاد المريخ

وقال ان الدافع الوطني كان المحفز الأكبر في التدافع نحو طلب بث المباراة

مشيراً إلى أنهم يشكرون كل القنوات التي أبدت رغبتها، وقد عملوا على التنسيق بينها وقناة الملاعب التي حصلت على حقوق البث منذ وقت مبكر

وقال نصرالدين حميدتي انهم سيظلوا على توجههم العام في التعاون مع كل القنوات الاعلامية الراغبة في التعامل مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعكس أنشطته

متمنياً ان يكون التوفيق حليف صقور الجديان في مواجهة الغد

وفي ختام حديثه قال نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد انهم يؤكدوا رفض تواجد كاميرات فيديو داخل الملعب خلاف كاميرات قناة الملاعب، أو القنوات التي يستكمل الاتفاق معها، من أجل البث أو التسجيل ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاستئنافات توقف خطوة المفوضية تجاه نادي الهلال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أصدرت محكمة الاستئنافات اليوم”الخميس” قرارًا بإيقاف تنفيذ قرار مفوضية هيئة الشباب والرياضة بفتح أبواب نادي الهلال.
وبحسب  القرار الذي حصل”باج نيوز”على نسخة منه فإنّ المحكمة أشارت إلى أنّ هناك  مواد معرّضة للتلف عند فتح أبواب النادي للأعضاء، وأنّ هناك أعمال صيانة  ولعدم ممانعة
وفي السادس عشر من سبتمبر الجاري، وجهّت مفوضية هيئات  الشباب والرياضة مجلس الهلال بفتح الأبواب أمام الأعضاء، وذلك على خلفية  الدفع بمذكرة من أنصاره احتجاجًا على إغلاق دار النادي أمامهم لـ”4″ أعوام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رسميًا..تعليق إجراءات عمومية نادي المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا اليوم”الخميس” قضى بتعليق إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ لمدةِ شهرٍ.
وقالت  اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم إنّ الخطوة تجيء بسبب الإجراءات  الخاطئة التي اتخذها مجلس المريخ في تنظيم الجمعية العمومية.
وسابقًا، حدّد نادي المريخ بعد غدٍ”السبت” موعدًا لإجراء جمعية عمومية خاصة بإجازة النظام الأساسي تمهيدًا لإجراء انتخاباتٍ.
ويواجه المجلس الحالي بقيادة آدم عبد الله سوداكال ضغوطاتٍ جماهيرية تطالب برحيل الإدارة لتسبّبها في تردي الأوضاع في النادي.
وأشارت اللجنة القانونية إلى أنّ الجمعية العمومية للنظام الأساسي تخص المفوضية لجهة أنّ النظام الأساسي لم يعدّل.




*

----------

